# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ: Ποιος είναι τελικά ο ορισμός του;

## Nat

Έχω διαβάσει και ακούσει ότι ένα από τα κύρια χαρακτηριστικά του αλκοολικού είναι η άρνησή του να δεχτεί ότι έχει πρόβλημα. Τι καθορίζει όμως την ύπαρξη του προβλήματος; Η καθημερινή κατανάλωση αλκοόλ; Το είδος του ποτού; Η ποσότητα; Η ψυχική εξάρτηση από αυτό; Π.χ. δυο-τρία κουτάκια μπύρα την ημέρα σε καθημερινή βάση δηλώνει εξάρτηση;

----------


## sabb

Καλώς όρισες..

Επιγραμματικά θα σου πω δυο-τρία στοιχεία, πολύ πιθανόν να επανέλθω με περισσότερες πληροφορίες, είναι ένα πρόβλημα που το έχω ζήσει από κοντά με πολύ δικό μου άνθρωπο και ξέρω πολλά περισσότερα εμπειρικά παρά απ\' όσα μπορούν να μου μάθουν οι έρευνες - που οπωσδήποτε είναι πολύ περισσότερο εμπεριστατωμένες από την προσωπική εμπειρία :

- Ο αλκοολικός υποβαθμίζει το πρόβλημα του. Ενδόμυχα πιστεύω πως το γνωρίζει, απλά αρνείται να το παραδεχθεί
- Αλκοολικός είναι εκείνος που δεν μπορεί να αντέξει 10 μέρες , χωρίς να βάλει αλκοόλ στο αίμα του. Νεότερες έρευνες, ανεβάζουν τον πήχυ στις 40 μέρες (!!!). Δεν μιλάμε για κάποιον που δεν μπορεί να μείνει μακριά από το οινόπνευμα ούτε μια-δυο μέρες, εννοείται πως πρέπει να το αντιμετωπίσει με την βοήθεια ειδικών. Άλλο όμως η συνήθεια (social drinking) κι άλλο η εξάρτηση.
- Οι ποσότητες που αναφέρεις (2-3 κουτάκια μπύρας - εννοείται των 330 ml) είναι στα όρια του επιτρεπτού για ένα άνδρα 70 κιλών, να μεταβολίσει την ποσότητα της αλκοόλης μέσα σε 4-5 ώρες. Μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες σε καθημερινή βάση , υπονοούν εθισμό. Η καθημερινή συνήθεια με μικρότερες ποσότητες , δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα...
- Το είδος του ποτού δεν παίζει ρόλο. Βαθειά εξάρτηση, σημαίνει πως ο αλκοολικός είναι ικανοποιημένος και με φωτιστικό οινόπνευμα.

Αυτά προς το παρόν..Μπορούμε να πούμε περισσότερα, αν κι εσύ θάθελες να πεις κάποια πράγματα για το θέμα, αν είναι ένα πρόβλημα που σε απασχολεί προσωπικά ή κάποιον δικό σου άνθρωπο..Κάποια στοιχεία επί πλέον, θα ήταν διαφωτιστικά...

----------


## Nat

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, Sabb. Είναι ένα πρόβλημα που με απασχολεί προσωπικά. Τώρα είμαι σχεδόν 50, και αυτή η συνήθεια με τα 2-3 κουτάκια μπύρας κάθε βράδυ έχει εδραιωθεί εδώ και καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, και περισσότερο με ανησυχεί η ψυχολογική εξάρτηση απ\' αυτή τη συνήθεια. Γιατί να έχω ανάγκη την μπύρα για να νιώσω καλά;
Διαβάζοντας σ\' αυτό το σάιτ για τα διάφορα είδη διαταραχών προσωπικότητας, θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον είμαι ψυχαναγκαστική.
Στο παρελθόν (στα 20) πέρασα ανορεξία σε συνδυασμό με εξάρτηση από ηρεμιστικά (ένα κουτάκι ταβόρ των 2,5mm την ημέρα) και αλκοόλ (1 μπουκάλι ουίσκι κάθε 3 μέρες). Τη γλίτωσα στο \"τσακ\" τότε, κι αυτό που με είχε βοηθήσει ήταν οι πνευματικές αναζητήσεις.
Από τότε κύλησε πολύ νερό μέσα στο αυλάκι, που λένε. Έβαλα μια τάξη στη ζωή μου (ουσιαστικά πήρα τον έλεγχο του εαυτού μου στα χέρια μου - πολύ σημαντικό πράγμα ο έλεγχος για μένα!) και έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία για πολλά χρόνια (αλλά ομολογώ δεν βοηθήθηκα όσο ήλπιζα). Έχω σταθερή δουλειά, φίλους λίγους και καλούς, τάση προς την απομόνωση (αλλά το \'φχαριστιέμαι!). Καταλαβαίνω όμως ότι η καθημερινή συνήθεια της μπύρας κάτι σημαίνει... Γι\' αυτό ψάχνομαι - έστω κι αν είμαι απρόθυμη ακόμα ν\' αλλάξω κάτι.

----------


## sabb

Αν οι ποσότητες που πίνεις κάθε μέρα δεν ξεφεύγουν (δηλαδή μιλάμε για 1 λίτρο μπύρας αν κατάλαβα καλά..), πιστεύω πως έχεις κάνει συνήθεια ζωής την χαλάρωση που προσφέρει η μικρή ποσότητα αλκοόλ . Πέρα από τα παλιότερα προβλήματα σου με την εξάρτηση σου από το ταβόρ και το ουίσκι, η συνήθεια που ακολουθείς εφ\'όσον δεν παρεκτρέπεσαι, δεν νομίζω πως είναι αλκοολισμός. Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία, ανάγεται σε παιδικό μου φίλο, που σε καθημερινή βάση έπινε 1 - 1,5 μπουκάλι ουίσκι την ημέρα + άλλα αλκοολούχα ποτά κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας. Ένα βασικό στοιχείο είναι πως η επιθυμία σου για τα 2-3 κουτάκια μπύρας εκδηλώνεται πάντα βράδυ. Πολλοί άνθρωποι, μετά από το τέλος μιας σκληρής σε απαιτήσεις μέρας, καταφεύγουν στη χαλάρωση με 1-2 ποτά, τα οποία και ανάλογα με το βάρος μπορούν να μεταβολιστούν σχετικά γρήγορα. Στη περίπτωση του φίλου μου, ξεκινούσε με 1 ποτήρι ουίσκι στις 10 το πρωί, κάθε μεσημέρι μαζί με το φαγητό έπινε ούζο ή κρασί, και από το απόγευμα ως το βράδυ έπρεπε να πιει ένα μπουκάλι ουίσκι οπωσδήποτε...
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν έχει καμία σχέση η περίπτωση σου με κείνη που αποτελεί δική μου εμπειρία...

----------


## Nat

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Στη περίπτωση του φίλου μου, ξεκινούσε με 1 ποτήρι ουίσκι στις 10 το πρωί, κάθε μεσημέρι μαζί με το φαγητό έπινε ούζο ή κρασί, και από το απόγευμα ως το βράδυ έπρεπε να πιει ένα μπουκάλι ουίσκι οπωσδήποτε...
> Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν έχει καμία σχέση η περίπτωση σου με κείνη που αποτελεί δική μου εμπειρία...


Πράγματι, δεν έχει σχέση. Αλήθεια, ο φίλος σου τα κατάφερε να βγει από το \"λούκι\";

----------


## Sofia

Αλκοολικό είναι το άτομο που πίνει καθημερινά και συστηματικά και κάθε προσπάθεια αποχής ή διακοπής, είτε επειδή το επιλέγει είτε επειδή είναι αναγκασμένο (λόγω ασθένειας, ατυχήματος κ.ά.) δημιουργεί στον οργανισμό του σύνδρομο στέρησης. Ο αλκοολικός, αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο σταματήσει τη συστηματική κατανάλωση αλκοόλ, μπαίνει σε αυτό που ονομάζουμε σύνδρομο στέρησης - ελαφρύ μέχρι πολύ βαρύ.

----------


## Nat

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Ο αλκοολικός, αν για οποιονδήποτε λόγο σταματήσει τη συστηματική κατανάλωση αλκοόλ, μπαίνει σε αυτό που ονομάζουμε σύνδρομο στέρησης - ελαφρύ μέχρι πολύ βαρύ.


Συμπτώματα;

----------


## Sofia

Όταν για κάποιον λόγο το άτομο δεν μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει την ανάγκη του για ποτό αναπτύσσει συμπτώματα στέρησης όπως εκνευρισμό, άγχος, ψευδαισθήσεις, προσωρινή αμνησία, επιθετική συμπεριφορά.

----------


## nature

Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με το θέμα, αλλά θυμάμαι πως είχα διαβάσει ότι αλκοολισμός (με την αυστηρή έννοια, δηλ πώς ορίζεται) είναι να θέλεις να πιεις κάθε μέρα, ας είναι και ένα ποτηράκι κρασί. Η καθημερινή εξάρτηση δηλαδή ασχέτως ποσότητας.

----------


## nature

Μέχρι τη στιγμή που το είχα διαβάσει αυτό, έπινα σε νορμαλ βαθμό όπως γενικά πιστεύεται στην κοινωνία. Από μισό έως 3 ποτηράκια κρασί κάθε βράδυ ανάλογα την ένταση και την κούραση της μέρας που είχε προηγηθεί. Όταν όμως διάβασα αυτό τον ορισμό, θορυβήθηκα και το άλλαξα αμέσως. Τώρα πολλά βραδάκια όταν θέλω να αποφορτιστώ από την ένταση της ημέρας πίνω πράσινο τσάι, χυμό ρόδι, κλπ και άλλα βράδυα πίνω κρασάκι. Κατά μέσο όρο πίνω 1-3 ποτηράκια κρασί 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο αυστηρός είναι ο ορισμός του αλκοολικού αφού σύμφωνα με αυτόν ήμουν αλκοολική? Αν όμως ήμουν πως γίνεται τόσο εύκολα να αλλάξω αυτή τη συνήθεια, απλά και μόνο στο άκουσμα του ορισμού?

----------


## deleted-member141015

Είναι άλλο το να θέλεις να πιεις και άλλο το να μην αντέχεις αν δεν πιεις. Το πρώτο μπορεί να είναι μια καθημερινή συνήθεια που σίγουρα κάτι σημαίνει, όχι απαραίτητα αρνητικό. Το δεύτερο όμως ξεφεύγει από τη συνήθεια και πάει στην εξάρτηση. 

Για να μιλήσουμε για εξάρτηση που σημαίνει ότι έχεις χάσει τον έλεγχο και πίνεις καταναγκαστικά, χρειάζεται να υπάρχει όχι απλά συστηματική χρήση, αλλά κατάχρηση (δηλαδή συστηματική χρήση με αρνητικές συνέπειες είτε ατομικά, είτε κοινωνικά ή και νομικά, π.χ. οδηγώ μεθυσμένος), αντοχή (να χρειάζεσαι μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα για το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα) και στέρηση (τα ψυχολογικά και σωματικά συμπτώματα αν δεν πιεις).

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις nature, δεν ήσουν αλκοολική. Από την άλλη, ο χυμός ρόδι και το πράσινο τσάι είναι σαφώς πιο υγιεινά και δεν είναι εθιστικές ουσίες :)

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Μέχρι τη στιγμή που το είχα διαβάσει αυτό, έπινα σε νορμαλ βαθμό όπως γενικά πιστεύεται στην κοινωνία. Από μισό έως 3 ποτηράκια κρασί κάθε βράδυ ανάλογα την ένταση και την κούραση της μέρας που είχε προηγηθεί. Όταν όμως διάβασα αυτό τον ορισμό, θορυβήθηκα και το άλλαξα αμέσως. Τώρα πολλά βραδάκια όταν θέλω να αποφορτιστώ από την ένταση της ημέρας πίνω πράσινο τσάι, χυμό ρόδι, κλπ και άλλα βράδυα πίνω κρασάκι. Κατά μέσο όρο πίνω 1-3 ποτηράκια κρασί 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα. Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο αυστηρός είναι ο ορισμός του αλκοολικού αφού σύμφωνα με αυτόν ήμουν αλκοολική? Αν όμως ήμουν πως γίνεται τόσο εύκολα να αλλάξω αυτή τη συνήθεια, απλά και μόνο στο άκουσμα του ορισμού?


Αν ήσουν αλκοολική δεν θα μπορούσες να διακόψεις αυτή τη συνήθεια - νάσαι σίγουρη γι\' αυτό...Ξέρω πολλούς που κάθε βράδυ νιώθουν την ανάγκη να χαλαρώσουν, αλλά αν χρειαστεί να μην πιουν για κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο (ασθένεια, στομαχική δυσανεξία, έλλειψη διάθεσης κλπ), δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να το κάνουν. Ε, όλοι αυτοί δεν είναι αλκοολικοί ρε παιδιά, αν ήταν έτσι όλη η Ελλάδα στους ΑΑ θα σύχναζε...

Κατά τα άλλα , συμφωνώ σε όσα στοιχεία σχετικά με την έννοια του αλκοολισμού παρέθεσε η Μαρίνα...

----------

